# Hotter N Hell Hundred 2015



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I am in my yearly training cycle for the HHH 100. The last 2 years have been a debacle. In 2013 I crashed and couldn't finish and last year I had a case of the Shingles. Hedged my bets on Shingles and got a shot that is supposed to keep them away for the rest of eternity. This event is pretty much the focal point of my whole cycling year.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Hope you finish this year. Then find a new focal point that's in a nicer part of the world. Like Enchanted Circle.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I think Hotter N Hell will always be on my schedule and will continue to be a focal point for a long time. We have family that has migrated to North Texas. I get to spend some time with my daughter and numerous nieces, nephews and in laws in the area. My wife has a great time visiting with everybody so I don't have to worry about entertaining her. Plus the sheer mass number of riders is simply amazing. The whole town pretty much stops what it is doing and goes bike crazy for a week. Enchanted Circle does look pretty cool though. I will be retiring in less than two years and plan to spend a lot of time out west. I would like to bike in Death Valley one day.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

skinewmexico said:


> Hope you finish this year. Then find a new focal point that's in a nicer part of the world. Like Enchanted Circle.


Exactly!


----------



## Eric_C (Jul 8, 2015)

I will be there.


----------



## OldGoose52 (Jun 4, 2015)

Y'all riding the Dehydrator next weekend?


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

Sadly, I am going to miss this year's event again. I got a bad case of heat stress riding in 100 degree weather with 90 percent humidity. I have been put on restricted activities by my doctor. No rides over 20 miles for a while. Maybe next year.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

I will be there this year for the 100 mile ride. I have a personal goal to prove to myself as I cramped out the first time I did it in 2013. Been riding almost 200+ miles every week for the last 4 months.

Goal is to average over 20mph for the event and try to be in and finished in 5h:30m or less, would be ecstatic if I could get back in under 5 hours.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Cramps? Had great luck with these - Succeed Buffer/Electrolyte Caps Succeed! Sports Nutrition


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

One of my friends said the best way he has found to combat cramps is to eat Tums w/ Calcium tablets, 2 every hour you are on the bike. They have sodium, potassium and magnesium in them which all are minerals lost when cycling that can attribute to cramping.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

I am not sure there is a _tums_ like that. _Rolaids_ are cal mag, but I don't know anything so generic that is na/k/mg/ca. as you can easily do na/k in your water bottle with a morton's _salt balance_ type product, the rolaids are a cheap and chewable option for the mg/ca.


----------

